# [solved] beagle-search kennt keine Dateitypen

## wuesti

Moin!

Mein beagle-search kennt keine Dateitypen. Die Suche geht durch, klicke ich dann doppelt auf den Dateinamen kommt folgende Fehlermeldung:

```
>>blabla.txt« konnte nicht angezeigt werden. Der angegebene Ort ist kein Ordner.
```

Ich habe die USE-Variable mono schon global gesetzt und 

```
emerge --newuse --deep world
```

 durchgeführt, was nichts gebracht hat. Auch 

```
update-mime-database -V /usr/share/mime
```

 war nicht erfolgreich. 

Nautilus kennt die Dateitypen.

Beagle 0.3.7

Beagle Search 0.3.7

gmime 2.2.23

Nautilus 2.24.2

Gnome 2.24.3

Kann jemand helfen?

Vielen Dank

wuestiLast edited by wuesti on Tue Mar 31, 2009 6:19 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## wuesti

Das scheint ein Nautilusproblem zu sein.

Klicke ich im Nautilus mit rechts auf einen Dateityp und dann auf "Mit >>Nautilus<< öffnen" erhalte ich die gleiche Fehlermeldung.

wuesti

----------

## wuesti

In meinem Homeverzeichnis existierte eine Datei /home/kai/.gconf/desktop/gnome/url-handlers/file/%gconf.xml mit folgendem Inhalt:

```
<?xml version="1.0"?>

<gconf>

        <entry name="need-terminal" mtime="1237796716" type="bool" value="false">

        </entry>

        <entry name="enabled" mtime="1237796707" type="bool" value="true">

        </entry>

        <entry name="command" mtime="1237796699" type="string">

                <stringvalue>nautilus &quot;%s&quot;</stringvalue>

        </entry>

</gconf>
```

Diese habe ich gelöscht, nun klappt die Übergabe der Dateitypen und der Menüpunkt "Mit Nautilus öffnen" ist verschwunden.

----------

